# Graphics Contest #43 - Miss Baby



## horseplaypen

Graphics Contest #43 - Miss Baby 
Theme: Hollywood!










Miss Baby belongs to Lea (Leazie) and apparently is something of a diva.  There is a larger version of the picture here.

Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Miss Baby must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Sept 24.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Leazie

Miss Baby is most certainly the most gorgeous cat in the world (according to her). She started out looking like a mouse with huge eyes, but turned into a swan.


----------



## Jeanie

She's a beauty!


----------



## DesnBaby

She's got a great name and beautiful kitty :wink:


----------



## felis

Wow, this for sure is a little miss diva! She is so beautiful. And what a pose! 
She definitely deserves her star on the walk of fame!!


----------



## horseplaypen

felis said:


> And what a pose!


I know! I love this picture - it seems like she is saying "Yes, _dah_-ling?"


----------



## DesnBaby

Very fun working on this  . Hope you like it Leazie :wink: :


----------



## Leazie

Aww, I love both pictures!! Thanks :lol: .


----------



## kitkat

Those are really good entries :thumb


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome Leazie :wink: Thanks Kim


----------



## OhMy

I wish I could contribute. We lost PhotoShop, or else I'd make a graphic for Miss Baby (and have my own signature). 

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## Heather102180




----------



## marie73

Very sexy, Heather!


----------



## Leazie

Wow Heather, that is amazing!!!


----------



## doodlebug




----------



## marie73

OMG! That's great!


----------



## Leazie

Oh, Doodle, that's great too. 

I just want to thank everyone for their efforts in making Miss Baby so glamorous. You are all so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie

Very original idea, Doodle!


----------



## doodlebug

Thanks ladies. I loved that paw hanging there and had to figure out a way to keep it...


----------



## felis

I just love all the entries!
If Baby doesn't get a role in a Hollywood blockbuster after all these great ideas...


----------



## Jeanie

This voting is over. It's time to vote for your favorite at:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=44413


----------

